# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Fëmijëria e humbur - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Fëmijëria e humbur*


Ti linde nga dy prindër, që bashkë kurrë si ke parë,
sa shumë që të munguan, në fëmijërinë e vrarë,
jo përkëdhelje s'njohe, se ndjeve kurrë ngrohtësinë,
në qoshe vetëm rrije, mendoje lumturine...

Shikoje moshatarët me prindërit të rrethuar,
dhe ti gjithmonë e vetme,e strukur,e lënduar,
si ta doje të ishe, jo kaq e dëshpëruar,
një mrekulli kërkoje, për shpirtin e munduar...

Dhe luteshe ti e vetme, dikush të të dëgjonte,
një shishe në det hodhe, askush nuk e shikonte,
nga dallgët seç u mor, në thellësi e futën,
një letër me lot shkruar, rrymat diku e zhdukën..

Dhe vitet po kalonin, po lotët s'po shteronin,
mungesën shumë e ndjeje, me ty ëngjëjt lotonin,
ata i kishe shokë, me ta ndaje hidhërimin
një botë imagjinare..asaj ja dhe besimin...

Dhe ëngjëjt të mësuan, se jeta të ish dhënë,
aty duhej luftuar, në tokë për të mos rënë,
me forcën të pajisën, dhe krahët ty ti dhanë,
"vazhdo të ecësh para, gjithmonë do na kesh pranë"!

E vetme more rrugët, ku shkoje as vetë s'dije,
me jetën do luftoje, dhe fatin ti do gjeje,
shpresa të shoqëronte, si hije pas gjithmonë,
jo s'kishe më ti frikë, për lumturinë s'ish vonë..

Natyrën shumë e doje, dhe sytë po të shkëlqenin,
me hënën bisedoje, dhe yjet t'u rrëfenin,
nga dielli lart shikoje, dhe rrezet ty të ngrohnin,
dhe ëngjëjt prapë me ty, vazhdonin bisedonin...

Papritur e kuptove, sa shumë që ishe rritur,
sa shpejt vitet kaluan, nuk ishe më e mitur,
po prapë sa do të doje të thoje fjalën "nënë",
te dy seç të mungonin, dëshira s'të kish lënë..

Dëshira për ti parë, dëshira për ti puthur,
jo s'munde ti urreje dhe zotit i je lutur,
i'u lute që ti njihje, i'u lute që ti falte,
me zemër i kërkoje, asgjë nuk mund të ndalte...

Larg vendit tënd ti ike, kurbetin ti e njohe,
vazhdoje drejt një rrugë, ku veten do e zgjoje,
njerëzit të vlerësuan dhe shumë të përkrahën
dhe prapë ëngjëjt të flisnin,jo kurrë ata s'u ndalën...

Kurbeti ty të rriti, sa shumë gjëra mësove,
një ditë një letër erdhi, dhe befas prapë lotove,
"të lutem bija ime,të lutem të më falësh,
më jep ti sot një çast dhe ndjenjat mos mi ndalësh,

jo kurrë s'të kam harruar, fajtor për ty kam qënë,
më ler që të të dua, sa shumë kam për të thënë,
më ler që të të prek, më ler që të të shoh,
të lutem mos gjyko, sa dua të të njoh"...

Dhe letrën fort shtrëngove dhe zemra fluturoi,
një çast harrove dhimbjet që jeta të shkaktoi,
i fale që të dy, sa shumë kishin munguar,
mos vallë po të mos vuajmë, nuk dalim të fituar?!.

Dhe befas ti e njohe, atë që quhej "at",
sa tepër e shtrëngove, sa tepër atë natë,
sa shumë që kish ndryshuar, sa shumë e kishe dashur,
përditë edhe më tepër, në zemrën fort të plasur!

Dhe jeta s'të la kohë, gëzimin të shijoje,
një ditë vdekja ta mori, dhe s'munde ta shikoje,
dhe shpirti prapë u vra, sërish u përvëlua,
sa doje të ish afer...ti thoje-"sa të dua"!

E humbe,u trishtove dhe ëndrrat seç t'u zhdukën,
në thellësinë e dhimbjes ato një ditë u futën,
dhe përsëri u struke, thërrisje lumturinë,
atë që ty të mori, shpresat dhe fëmijërinë...

Dhe përsëri u ngrite dhe përsëri luftove,
e doje ti pasionin, dashurinë ti doje,
e doje njerëzimin, doje gjithçka të bukur,
se doje më trishtimin, për jetën ishe lutur...

Kur zemrën tënde shoh, me mijëra drita dalin..
"Akoma ke të japësh, akoma do të falin,
mos ul ti kokën sot, të lutem fshiji sytë,
e fortë gjithmonë qëndro, mendo që je e dytë.

Kur zemrën tënde shoh,ylberin e vështroj,
sa herë ndeshem me të,mërzitjen e largoj,
kur zemrën tënde has, dhe shoh sa tepër vuaj,
ul kokën dhe largohem..skur të jem e huaj.

Kur ti fillon më flet,më dalin trëndafilat,
kur ti më reciton, për vete bën bilbilat,
kur sytë e tu i ndjej,shkëlqimi më mahnit
kur lehtë të vështroj vetevetja më habit,

jo vetëm ti nuk je, dikush nga lart shikon,
ëngjëlli yt është bërë dhe dhimbjen ta largon,
jo s'mund të jetë i vdekur, se zemrën ty ta dha,
diçka qe ka shume vlere, ai për ty e la"!

Shikimin ti më hodhe, dhe dorën më shtrëngove,
"të lutem shiko pak- dhe befas më lëshove-,
je zëri që më flet, je zëri im i fshehtë,
je forca që kam brenda dhe kur s'e kam të lehtë".

Dhe njësh me ty u bëra, siç kisha qenë gjithmonë,
me ty vazhdoj unë ecjen, jo s'mund të jetë vonë,
pasioni, dashuria, ndjenja..sot po mungojnë,
e di që do ti gjejmë, nuk mundemi ti harrojmë..

Krenare jam për ty, ashtu siç je për mua,
me ty unë linda mike, shumë fort sot une të dua,
nuk ka jetë pa disfata, nuk ka jetë të dhuruar,
të gjithë po luftojmë, ç'do ditë për të fituar..

Të gjithë të fortë të jemi, jo dhimbja s'na rrëzon,
vërtetë na lagën syte, vërtetë zemra loton,
vërtetë ne vuajmë jetën, vërtetë ka padrejtësi,
po vetëm një jetë kemi, s'ia vlen të rrimë në zi!

Ia vlen që ta shijojmë, jo ndjenjat mos harrojmë,
vërtetë shenjë e kaluara, vërtetë do ta mendojmë,
po jo të na pengojë që dritën të shikojmë,
po jo të na pengojë me ëngjëjt të vallzojmë..

Të tashmen të shikojmë, frikën ne ta ndalim,
të duam njerëzimin, gabimet ne ti falim,
gjykimet nuk kanë vlerë as vend në zemrat tona,
të ardhmen të mendojmë, kjo botë është e jona!

----------


## [Perla]

Njerezit jane viktima te vete jetes se tyre,nje cast lumturie dhe shekuj vetmie zhgenjimi vuajtje e dhimbje.te gjitha per tu ka luar nga zemra e njeriut.Kush nuk e njef dhimbjen nuk mund ti kuptoje vargjet e ndjera me siper.vertet kompimenta autorit.

----------


## [Perla]

Femijeria e humbur.

Komplimenta autorit.vargje te ndjera, jeta e njeriut varg i gjate vuajtje,hidherimi e deshperimi.Jeta nuk eshte ajo qe ne enderrojme eshte e kunderta.sa zgjat lumturia?Aq sa gezon zemren qofte per nje cast dhe e zhyt ate perseri ne guacken e saj te vetmise...nje femijeri e humbur...nje femije i rritur para kohe nuk ka pare nje dite te bardhe e nje caste lumturie.jeta nuk eshte e drejte per te gjithe.

Nje njeri i 'madh' eshte ai te cilin jeta e ka goditur forte shume here atje ku i ka dhembur me shume dhe ai serisht eshte ngritur ne kembe e ka vazhduar te ece perpara,ai njeri eshte gjithmone me i vyeri.e shprehur bukur ne vargjet e mbushura me ndjenje.Prsh per te gjithe. Suxese dhe urime per poezine. Me respekt Perla.

----------


## bili99

Poezi-poeme  ,  autobiografi  e  dhimbshme......Perfundim  inkurajues  me  veteinkurajim: 
"Te  ardhmen   te mendojme,  kjo  bote  eshte  e  jona".... bukur.

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## miki_al2001

Bukur.Shume histori e dhimshme.

----------


## EDUARDI

Me thënë të drejten nuk i kam lexuar të gjitha por them se afro gati gjysmat i kam lexuar, dhe ishte e vetmja që më ka ngel në mendjen time..
Urime me gjithë shpirt…



Edi...

----------


## trysil

Fëmijëria e humbur

Tekst poetik i një poezi, të cilën e përshkon rrëfimi, dhimbja..., por edhe ëndrra për kalimin e këtij tuneli të errët. Pra dhimbja nuk shkrihet në ngjyrime vaji pesimist. Jeta ka plot drama, por pasqyrimi i tyre artistik, pra transponimi në art nuk është i lehtë.
Ritmi, rima, dinamika e brendshme e vargut i japin poezisë një timbër melodik, megjithatë një rimarium në 27 katrena i njejtë ABAB është një takt i njëjtë i përsëritur në gjithë rrëfimin poetiko-tragjik.
Kujtoj se rrëfimi poetik brenda tekstit është zgjatur paksa. Mbase një vetë redaktim i atorit, shkurtim i tekstit dhe përdorim të mjeteve artistike:figuracionit, do ta bënte tekstin më të dendur kuptimisht dhe estetikish.
Fiori, suksese të përzemërta!

----------


## Pratolini

Poezi per njerez te dobet dhe masiv ( votat e perligjin mendimin tim me se miri ) 
Nuk permban ne vetvete asnje vlere te mirefillte te poezise, duke filluar qe prej subjektit kaq klishe dhe te ezauruar me kohe. Me kujton fillimet e mia kur kam qene femije. Isha i prirur te shkruaja per nje zog te vogel ne ndihme e te tilla budallalliqe. 
Shpresoj qe ajo ideja e publikimit te poezise fituese ne nje gazete apo reviste te mos funksionojne sepse kjo poezi nuk do e perfaqesonte ne nje menyre te denje kendin letrar te forumit shqiptar.

----------


## DI_ANA

Poezi per njerez te vuajtur dhe e perjetuar......
Poezi autobiografike qe nuk kerkon lavdi,por thjesht nje shprehje ndjenje sado "prej femije" qe mund te te duket ty!


Respekte

----------


## EDUARDI

> Poezi per njerez te dobet dhe masiv ( votat e perligjin mendimin tim me se miri ) 
> Nuk permban ne vetvete asnje vlere te mirefillte te poezise, duke filluar qe prej subjektit kaq klishe dhe te ezauruar me kohe. Me kujton fillimet e mia kur kam qene femije. Isha i prirur te shkruaja per nje zog te vogel ne ndihme e te tilla budallalliqe. 
> Shpresoj qe ajo ideja e publikimit te poezise fituese ne nje gazete apo reviste te mos funksionojne sepse kjo poezi nuk do e perfaqesonte ne nje menyre te denje kendin letrar te forumit shqiptar.


Thjesht dua te di dicka prej teje Pratolini
Kte mendim tendin e ke shprehur duke e lexuar vetem nje here apo disa here, ta them kte arsye pasi poezite i dua dhe i preferoj shume, dhe nga te gjitha eshte e vetmja poezi qe mua me ka prekur ose per te qene me i sakte me ka bere te lotohem.
Si kritik me sa pash ne postimet e tua me pelqen qe kritikon sepse dhe kritika ka vleren e saj te bukur por kritiko ne nje limit te caktur, pa ofenduar njerezit me fjalet njerez te dobet etj etj..

Faleminderit...

Edi...

----------


## Pratolini

Edi te falenderoj qe e mirekupton kritiken time.
Nese une etiketoj "njerez te dobet", kjo nuk eshte per te kategorizuar ndonje shtrese shoqerore apo ku di une. Ne kontekstin konkret, eshte perdorur per njerez me njohuri te pakta rreth poezise (sipas mendimit tim). 
Sepse qe nje poezi te jete e arrire, asaj nuk i mjafton asnjehere mesazhi apo subjekti. Duhet shume me teper !
Duhet ritmi, figuracioni, forma, rima....
Sipas mendimit tim kjo nuk permban asnje prej ketyre. Pike se pari eshte e gjate, e lodhshme, pa ritem. Me mire do kishte qene ne nje proze !
Pike se dyti subjekti eshte shprehur shume ne detaje, i ekzagjeruar, kjo nuk eshte tipike e poezise. Nuk permban figuracion, dhe rima nuk eshte e njetrajtshme.
Une nuk kam aspak nder mend te paragjykoj shijet e askujt, por kjo nuk mund te me pengoje te jem i sinqerte me ate se si une e mendoj dhe shikoj nje krijim letrar.
Te pershendes ! Pratolini

----------


## EDUARDI

Atehere me lejo te te them dhe dicka tjeter Pratolini
Kjo poezi qe eshte paksa si e gjate,  por nese do ta dish me mire eshte dicka reale ne jete..
Vjet une kisha shkruar dicka per nje person qe sot teksti im qe kisha shkruar eshte kenge dhe e ka kenduar nje kengetare femer (emrin nuk mundem ta them per shume arsye) dhe me sa mora vesh nga nje person qe i kisha dhen tekstin ajo kenge ishte e vleresuar me shume dhe pse nuk mori cmim dhe nuk doli aty ku mendohej te dilte, dhe arsyeja ishte se "dikush" kishte thene qe kjo kenge ka shume fjale prekese brenda saj.
Pra me kte dua te them qe kjo poezi eshte reale ne jete ashtu si teksti qe une kisha shkruar ishte realitet i jetes sime..

----------


## Pratolini

Ja pra Eduard, e shikon ?
Ti nuk prekesh nga kjo poezi sepse te pelqen si eshte ndertuar, por merr si baze per vleresim faktin qe kjo eshte reale dhe qe historia eshte e dhimbshme. 
Nuk eshte kjo menyra se si vleresohet nje veper letrare. Ajo duhet pare ne te gjitha komponentet qe e perbejne nje poezi, dhe me njohurite dhe shijet qe kam une, kjo le shume per te deshiruar.
Gjithsesi respektoj vleresimin tend !

----------


## EDUARDI

Gabohesh i nderuar Pratolini
Sepse une nuk u preka nga kjo poezi sepse eshte dicka reale, por jan fjalet qe me kan prekur, une se kam iden se kujt i perket kjo poezi, por do doja ti thoja qe te vazhdoje te shkruaj perseri sepse une besoj dhe ti Pratolini do ta lexojme me vemendje dhe deshire, dhe te premtoj dhe te siguroj qe aty ku kerkon kritike sdo ti mungoje as prej meje..
Faleminderit qe me kupton , dhe i kerkoj falje nese kte teme e kthyem disi ne chit chat..

Edi...

----------


## Palma

Suksese poetit/poetes!

P.s Pratolini, mundohu te kursesh kritiken arrogante. Mbase je nje i vetem, qe kerkon te hedhesh poshte, dhjetra lexues, anetare, krijues (qofshin ata amatore).

----------


## mondishall

Perkundrazi miq debatues, nuk u kthye tema ne chit chat. Per here te pare ndjej pergjegjesi te vleresuari ne debatet e bera, pavaresisht nga ca inercira fjalesh, qe edhe mund te prekin njeren apo tjetren pale. Ne nje liber kam shkruar :e mira/e keqja: E MIRE TE RROJ ME DHIMBJEN E SE VERTETES, SE SA ME LUMTURINE E GENJESHTRES.
Dhe ketu per here te pare ndjej kete te vertete, me vjen apo s'me vjen mire. Pjesemarres jam dhe une ne konkurs(jo me poezine ne fjale) dhe thenia e mesiperme me trokiti me shume se kurre ne mendje sot. Kryesorja eshte perpjekja forumiste per te shkruar, por me tej, kryesore mbi kryesoret eshte arritja e niveleve te krijimtarise. Nje gje duhet qartesuar ketu. U hap nje konkurs me shkrime forumistesh dhe jo antare te Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve. Pra dashamiresia ne te shkruar, duhet shoqeruar me dashamiresi ne vleresim, sikurse te dyja dashamiresite, me dashamiresi ne kritike e pranim kritike per arritje me cilesore. Sot kaq u arrit, neser jam i sigurt qe me shume do arrihet. Respekt mondishall

----------


## DI_ANA

> U hap nje konkurs me shkrime forumistesh dhe jo antare te Lidhjes se Shkrimtareve. Pra dashamiresia ne te shkruar, duhet shoqeruar me dashamiresi ne vleresim, sikurse te dyja dashamiresite, me dashamiresi ne kritike e pranim kritike per arritje me cilesore. Sot kaq u arrit, neser jam i sigurt qe me shume do arrihet. Respekt mondishall


Jam shume dakort me ty Mondishall...

Shkrime dhe poezi forumistesh,megjithese personalisht ka shume ketu qe une e i ve ne rangun e poeteve!
Dashamiresia ne kritike nuk eshte ofendimi,me vjen keq.....kritika eshte diçka tjeter,mos ngatarrojme kritiken me xhelozine!
Nje kritike ofenduese nuk mund te pranohet,nje kritike e bazuar dhe nga dikush qe nuk quhet Pratolin po Poet i vertete,nuk do te ishte e tille!

Respekte Mondishall

----------


## [Perla]

Secili ka mendimin e vet I nderuar Patrolini dhe shijet poetike nuk mund ti inponohen askujt.
Kritika juaj letrare me gjithe respektin ,por nuk gjen shume baze ne kete poezi.Lexojeni me vemendje dhe beni nje analize figurative ... do te kuptoni se cfare thuhet aty vertete dhe sesa aktuale eshte poezia,E shprehur bukur dhe me ndjenje.
Per mendimin tim autori ka vepruar drejt qe nuk e ka ngarkuar me figuracion te tepruar pasi ateher po qe do te behej e merzitshme pasi do te dukej e shtirur dhimbja e shprehur me figura . Aty percillet mesazhi i nje jete te humbur,pasi jeta nis nga femijeria dhe nqs te copetohet zemra qe ateher eshte veshtire te rimaresh vetem ....
Histori te tilla ka pafund dhe kur dikush ka perjetuar te njejten dhe e lexon duket sikur shef jeten e tij dhe se ne bote nuk eshte i vetem. 

Lexojeni me vemendje i nderuar.Personalisht kisha kohe pa u perlotur e prekur nga nje krijim letrar,dikush ja arrite kete dhe e pergezoj. Urime te sinqerta !

----------


## engjellorja

o njerez te mire...

nje gje eshte dhimbja qe ka perjetuar shkruesja...(te cilen une e respektoj ne maksimum)

dhe krejt nje gje tjeter eshte *te krijuarit
*

poezia eshte prekese...por vargjet jane naive...si te nje femije ne klase te gjashte...
(mbase kam shije te pagdhendura... mos ma merrni per baze...)

----------


## Pratolini

Engjellore, behu gati te presesh nje vershim te papare ofendimesh tani !

----------

